# miter saw / router table combo?



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

My tiny workshop currently consists of 1) one itty bitty table saw, 2) ok compound sliding miter saw, 3) laminate trim router. The table saw was bought for a single job and more than paid for itself. It's only still here because well, I wasn't going to throw out a working saw.

I'm in the process of making some guitar speaker cabinets and head, and I need repeatable crosscut capability. I was browsing CL for table saws, and found some decent deals, but then I started questioning my priorities. Basically the TS still works for rips. Miter gauge is lost, and it has a funky slot (and itty bitty table.) If I had a decent bench for the miter saw, with a long fence, that would take care of most of my crosscut needs. Which leaves me thinking that, perhaps what I need is that and then make a real router my next tool purchase. (Hitachi M12VC)

My question is about combining functions on tool workbenches. I've seen lots of table saw / router combos. There the fence does double duty. I've not seen the miter saw combined with much else except a planer. I'm thinking because it doesn't seem like a good fit. The fence doesn't move, and would be in the way of the TS/RT. I did fine one RT/Miter saw table on Pinterest, but is it even a good idea? Is there anything that DOES combine well with the Miter Saw? (Or should I go back to focusing on replacing the table saw first)?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You could build a crosscut sled for you miter saw. A router is an excellent acquisition either way.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Crosscut sled for miter saw? Did you mean the table saw? I actually own a TS sled that lives at my brothers house because my saw isn't big enough. (I bought it decades ago, when I was using my other brothers saw). I do plan to replace the table saw at some point in the next year, so I hate to build anything around this one.

I did think about making a TS/RT bench, and just making sure I build it big enough to house any of the saws I've been looking at. But that doesnt really get me any additional capability until I make the router purchase and it still doesnt help with the miter/chop saw. If you actually meant crosscut sled for the miter saw, I'd have to see what you meant by that.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

dupe


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Im big on combining tool table to save space, but I have yet to find anything to mate with a miter saw in a practical way. Ill be watching this thread to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, thats pretty much what I was thinking too, but I not as experienced as a lot of folks here. I don't have a planer, or see any pressing need for one. But it probably is one of the better combinations with the miter saw, simply because the feed is linear, it has a max width, the saw fence is fixed and not in the way of the planer. It may not have the synergy the table saw / router combo has, but at least they're not fighting.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

One option I'm considering is to see if I can hinge the saw so that it flips up behind the work bench, and have a spare plate to drop in its place for uninterrupted workbench surface. Being a chop saw, this might be a silly feature though. Have to think about that one a bit.

The biggest problem with the idea I've thought so far (assuming the hinge isn't a big deal. I was thinking a piece of 1" pipe for a hinge) - is that the saw is relatively heavy in relation to the work bench, which only needs to be about 12" Deep, as that's the capacity of the saw, and I'm not likely to buy a planar much bigger than that. So that leaves a 36" High x 12" Deep x 36-48" long bench with about 30 lbs hanging off the back of it. I guess I could extend legs out the back, because being a sliding saw, it can't really back straight up to the wall anyway . But I might as well make that storage space, that means the hinge is inset from the back ,and the overall depth is about 10" deeper.

How much space do I need on BOTH sides? I'm thinking if I build it the same height as the workbench / table saw, I can use those for stock support on the waste side. (Whichever side that is)


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I am really scratching my head on this one. I have combined or at least thought of combining most of my tools. With my miter saw (12" chop) Ive been really happy with 4ft of fence on either side. I put the extra effort into dust collection.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Another idea I just sketched up is putting a modest amount of table/fence on either side, and coming up with an auxillarly fence that could fasten to it when you need to go out past 24" or so from the blade. I have a sketch for that, but it will take some more head scratching to make it ambidextrous.

My shop is TINY. Like a 10×10 gambrel roof utility shed. I'm all for building stuff that helps me get more down in this tiny space, but I don't want to waste space on hypothetical capabilities. I do need a 30" cutoff for the next project. But I think I can live with attaching wings as needed.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Crosscut sled for miter saw? Did you mean the table saw?" 
*
Sorry…I definitely meant table saw!


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's something sorta like what I was thinking:








I like this better than my original idea for add on fence. The fence could be mounted either side. If you remove it entirely, it might be handy to have a short fence. I was kind of thinking maybe something like bed rail fasteners on the buttress/cabinet, some simple 1 slot t-track on top.


----------



## SamR (Apr 6, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I had a similar problem and made this multi-functional workstation which houses my miter saw, router, planer (stores in the middle and can replace the miter saw using the two sides of the station as infeed / outfeed tables). I also have a shop vac hidden in the cabinet on the left operated by Rockler's I-socket with hoses running out the back to the miter saw and router. Finally, there is a small shelf in the back which holds my grinder, a small sander, and a small vice.


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks nice but is above my skill level currently [a novice]. I don't suppose you have plans [I can work from plans, I'm just not so good at building my own plans just yet].


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice project. Since I posted this, I still haven't gotten anything built, although I was gonna blame someone else, but I see you have one hiding behind the router table, and still managed to get something built. My table saw has been on loan to my brother, but it should be coming home soon. Seeing all that space though..


----------



## SamR (Apr 6, 2015)

Mike: No formal plans, just some drawings I did. I will look and see if I can find them

Swarfrat: I forgot about the photo bomb behind the router. The project took at lot of time because I could only work on it for a couple of hours each week due to the new baby and my job. However, having my miter saw, router, drill press, and other various tools ready to go has saved me more time than it took to make the entire project.


----------



## MikeDVB (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess I better learn some creativity then.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, a router should be your next purchase. Unless you need beer first. Proceed from there.

I believe SamR above has the sweetest looking miter saw/router combo so far.

Below are previously googled pics - I don't know who the original owners are.

Imagine your router & plate in the below workbench, and add t-track to the bench on either side of your router section to place your custom-made fence. Then integrate your miter saw on the right side of the bench - and make flush with the workbench top, or not.










As for "Is there anything that DOES combine well with the Miter Saw?" - you may be entering the advanced realm of flip-flop tables:


----------



## djbarber (Jan 24, 2016)

SamR, 
Any chance I could get your sketches/plans for that setup?

-Dan


----------



## SamR (Apr 6, 2015)

djbarber and MikeDVB. Sorry, I have looked everywhere and can't find the final plans I put together for my combination stand above. However, I do remember combining two other plans I found on the internet:

Fully Armed Router Table in the Aug / Sept 2010 issue of Woodcraftmagazine.com created by Craig Bentzley on sale for $14.99 at http://www.sawtoothideas.com/woodworking-plan/workshop/fully-armed-router-table

and

Ultimate Miter Saw Stand from Woodworkers Journal downloadable plans (WJ156) on sale through Rockler for $7.95 at http://www.rockler.com/ultimate-miter-saw-stand-plan.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Joe_Cool (Sep 21, 2013)

SamR, I know this is an old Thread, But i like your stand. Anyway you can take a few more photos maybe include some close ups of several parts?


----------



## SamR (Apr 6, 2015)

Above are several pictures of my project. The router switch was just what I salvaged from an old store-bought router table. It is hidden to keep little hands from activating my router when I'm not looking…(BTW..why do they make the power button on most tools LARGE AND GREEN???? The first thing my 2yo goes for in the garage are the big buttons on my tablesaw!)


----------



## Madland (Mar 28, 2012)

SamR, Your miter/router workstation looks great! If you don't mind, I'll use it as inspiration for designing mine. I am curious though, about how level is the top of the router table to the works surface of the miter saw? I could see that if that's off, there would be issues. Thanks for your input.

swarfrat, sorry to hijack your thread  What did you come up with?


----------



## SamR (Apr 6, 2015)

You are correct, you need to spend some time leveling the two tops but nothing a little patience and a couple shims can't fix. It has been a couple years since I built this thing and I still use it almost every time I am in the shop and it saves so much space!


----------



## Options (Feb 13, 2012)

SamR, that is really nice! I've just started to build a 12' bench that will include a miter saw, vertical router, horizontal router and pocket hole machine. Mine will be attached to the wall though and to save space, I bought a dual bevel glide miter saw to replace my sliding miter. All of the back stops should line up nicely with it and I plan to use one end as support for cutting wide panels on my table saw. Now if I could figure out how to make everything else fit as well I'd be in good shape.


----------



## Jesden (Feb 12, 2017)

I would look at Paulk workbench. His workbench is great. He also modifies it to fit a Dewalt table saw on the end. You can store tools under the table. It is just awesome.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

SamR that is really slick and would definitely work in my small shop.


----------



## DIYDerrick (Jul 21, 2018)

Question to SamR. When looking at the photo of the combo table, it looks like the router table height is taller than the miter deck and the feed table to the left. Are they in fact the same height, allowing level in/out feed of the center station tool?


----------



## SamR (Apr 6, 2015)

DIYDerrick, The two tables are indeed level and work as infeed / outfeed tables for the planer and as support for miter saw. Thanks for asking!


----------

